# What are some of the smallest Crypts?



## Andi (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm interested in learning what the most compact sized Crypts are.


----------



## Tanman19az (Dec 14, 2011)

Parva


----------



## Trail_Mix (Nov 12, 2011)

C. Elliptica is pretty tiny too. Unless I'm doing something wrong, mine haven't grown much in months. I'm thinking about re-potting them. Maybe they need more room?


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

Trail_Mix said:


> C. Elliptica is pretty tiny too. Unless I'm doing something wrong, mine haven't grown much in months. I'm thinking about re-potting them. Maybe they need more room?


C. elliptica is a smaller sized crypt but not compared to C. parva. I suggest changing it's growing conditions.


----------



## Andi (Feb 6, 2008)

Thank-you just the same Trail. I wasn't wanting to know the smallest, but the smaller Crypts.


----------

